# My tegu’s new home



## Dawn Gaffney (Feb 3, 2020)

I have a very small room, so I got myself a loft bed, and now my handsome boy, lives under my bed


----------



## bocacash (Feb 12, 2020)

Looks very nice ! Only critique would be that it might be a bit small horizontally...tegu's need more floor space than height...they climb less and less the older (heavier) they get.


----------



## Dawn Gaffney (Feb 19, 2020)

bocacash said:


> Looks very nice ! Only critique would be that it might be a bit small horizontally...tegu's need more floor space than height...they climb less and less the older (heavier) they get.


Thank you. I will be expanding it as he grows. I leave his enclose open most of the day(I work nights,) so he has complete access to my entire room. The room will be completely his in the near future.


----------



## Chris & Stitches (May 27, 2020)

How are you keeping adequate humidity?


----------



## Ms Marty (Nov 11, 2020)

Dawn Gaffney said:


> View attachment 14264 I have a very small room, so I got myself a loft bed, and now my handsome boy, lives under my bed


That is too cool!!


----------



## Dawn Gaffney (Nov 14, 2020)

Chris & Stitches said:


> How are you keeping adequate humidity?


He has a humidifier, and it’s a pretty closed in area, in a small room


----------



## Dawn Gaffney (Nov 14, 2020)

Ms Marty said:


> That is too cool!!


Thank you


----------



## Ms Marty (Nov 14, 2020)

Dawn Gaffney said:


> Thank you. I will be expanding it as he grows. I leave his enclose open most of the day(I work nights,) so he has complete access to my entire room. The room will be completely his in the near future.


I would also suggest that you allow him to free roam whenever possible! Love and enjoy him!


----------



## Member1421 (Dec 10, 2020)

Might be interesting to wake up to a nice big tegu poop smell in the A.M.


----------



## Stellalife1 (Nov 17, 2022)

Dawn Gaffney said:


> He has a humidifier, and it’s a pretty closed in area, in a small room


In such a closed in room, I'm pretty sure you will get mold & mildew unless u seal the whole room somehow. Otherwise, it sounds like a great idea!


----------

